# HELP! Should I move the babies??



## leanne000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi!!
I have recently acquired a rescue rat (Nelly) as a companion to my older female rat (Tallulah), and she has just (unexpectedly) given birth. Unfortunately I am at uni and she has been in my parents care (who perhaps aren't as obvservant as I would like!!)

Should I now separate Nelly from the older rat? I have a slightly smaller cage, however she has given birth in a slightly inaccessible house at the top of the cage, and would have trouble moving the babies - I am also concerned about the babies falling from the shelf. 
Obviously I have only owned Nelly for a few weeks, and although the two of them seem to be getting on great, I would feel bad if they argued. Tallulah apparently has popped in to say hello and left again, with no problems, but I wouldnt completely trust her, she is the more dominant character.

Any suggestions?
Would there be any adverse effects if they werent handled very much until I get home ( about 4 weeks) ? I know it is usually better to handle whilst young, but again... parents!

Are there any basic bits of advice I can give my mum until I get back home...?

Thanks!!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

You should seperate them yes, just incase. Although Ive never witnesses it, Ive read that some moms will kill babies fighting over them. Put the pregnant mom and babies in the smaller cage, they should be okay to move back in once the bubs are around 3 weeks. Let mom back in with her old cagemate for 30 minutes a day, so she can have a break and sociaize. 

You could also give mom a little scrambled or boiled egg, for additional protien now shes nursing. 

Babies need to be well socialized at a young age, otherwise they will be flighty and skittish. So unless you are willing to hold them back and extra few months until they are socialized, I would highly recommend playing with them as much as possible. The friendlier they are the easier it will be to place them dont forget. If mom was a rescue, why dont you contact the rescue you got her from and see if they can help? Or even get a friend to tempory foster mom and babies.


----------

